# ***Sig Regulations Reminder*** Please Read***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have noticed alot of members have sigs that are violating site rules. All sigs must meat certain requirements which are that 420 pixels is the maximum width. 220 pixels is the maximum height. Also animated gif's are not permitted as they bring slow connections to a halt especially when the image has to load multiple times on the same page. Everyones cooperation is appreciated.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Awww, time to change my sig.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

but avatars can be gifs right?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

xeberus said:


> but avatars can be gifs right?


As long as its basic like yours, if its a long (time wise) gif we may ask it be removed due to the fact that it can add to loading problems (I used to have Hendo knocking out Bisping but received complaints about loading time and removed it) but the smaller size of avatars (about 1/4 the size lends itself to being a much smaller file size.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

think mine is on the cusp of legal. i'll check now


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

lol was this aimed at me? ive been changing sigs weekly lol especially after big events. if i spoiler it, its okay then right.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its actually alot of people, we let a couple slide and pretty soon were overrun.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Bumping so more people have a chance to view the thread.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> Bumping so more people have a chance to view the thread.


MC I believe that yours is out of regulations for being too cool for the forum. Please replace your sig with something a little more boring. :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> MC I believe that yours is out of regulations for being too cool for the forum. Please replace your sig with something a little more boring. :thumbsup:


Anyone rocking a Scrubs Sig gets privilege. LOVE IT M.C.


----------

